# Onions in Chicken Broth



## BellaWella

I want to try adding a little organic low sodium chicken broth into her kibbles to soften it up but we all know chicken broth has onion!! Dog can't eat onions!?! I read a few posts on here where some of you given chicken broth and even Merricks canned food has chicken broth in. How safe is that?? Wouldn't that hurt our pups even if we give small amounts of the borth everyday?


----------



## Snowbody

BellaWella said:


> I can't seem to find a thread on this.... But Bella is teething and I guess thats why she's not really eating her food.. I tried the cottage cheese and grated cheese and seems to do the trick but I don't want to do it everyday b/c I don't think its all that healthy for her.....
> 
> I read all the things I shouldn't feed a dog over and over again. I don't feed her table scarps or anything I eat except a small amounts of some fruits( Blueberries,bananas and apples).
> 
> I want to try adding a little organic low sodium chicken broth into her kibbles to soften it up but we all know chicken broth has onion!! Dog can't eat onions!?! I read a few posts on here where some of you given chicken broth and even Merricks canned food has chicken broth in. How safe is that?? Wouldn't that hurt our pups even if we give small amounts of the borth everyday?


I posted an inquiry like this a few months ago. It seems that if it's in there and pretty low down on the ingredient list it's okay from what people wrote. They also don't eat/drink much of the broth so it's probably safe. Tyler's been fine with it.


----------



## BellaWella

thanks for the quick reply... How much of it do you put in the food and how often do you give your dog the broth??

I was thinking of doing a little bit 3 times a day everyday til she done teething.


----------



## Snowbody

I just do a tiny bit for moisture on things like boiled chicken. Probably only about 1-1/2 tsp when I do it. I think the smell and moisture attracts them more than anything.


----------



## labst60

You could make hommade chicken broth without onions.

In a large pot of cold water, boil some chicken pieces (with bones and skin) and a little salt, a stalk or 2 of celery and some carrot, garlic, parsley, a few peppercorns and maybe a bay leaf. Boil the heck out of it and then, strain off all the pieces and separate the fat.

Cool the mixture and pour it into ice cube trays. Once frozen, pour all cubes into a ziploc bag and pop one out an defrost as needed. One batch would go a LONG way.

(I've never made it for a pup, but I often make homemade broth because I can't tolerate msg and preservate free broths can be EXPENSIVE if you need a large quantity - like quarts and quarts- much more economical to make your own beef or chicken broth. Of course, I use onions, but you could certainly leave them out!)


----------



## PreciousPrince

I asked his nutritionist about this and he said he doesn't recommend it, as the onions have a cumulative effect.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

If you are worried about onions, the make your own broth from scratch. It's easy to do in the crock pot. Put a chicken, water, celery, carrots and garlic into a crock pot, and cook it on low all day and you're done. If you put 2 tablespoons of vinegar into the water, the vinegar will leach the calcium from the chicken bones, and the broth will be very nutritious. 

Imagine makes a chicken stock that does not contain onion.


----------



## kathym

I use Imagine chicken broth..


----------



## BellaWella

kathy, the imagine chicken broth contains onions, the chicken stock however doesn't.


----------

